# Picking your trade



## ForTheLoveOfThePeople (30 Mar 2013)

How do you make the choice of a trade…..I want to serve more than anything…so I would take a job they offer… but obviously I would like my first choice of job…if I am going to spend 25 years doing something I want to make sure it’s something I am wanting to do… do you really turn down the first offer in hopes of being given an offer for the job you want (and maybe you don’t even get that offer when selection comes) choices choices choices. Did anyone else struggle with this? How did you make your choice? Did you turn down offers and get an offer for the job you really wanted?


----------



## Chelomo (30 Mar 2013)

Scott said:
			
		

> -DO NOT APPLY FOR A TRADE JUST TO GET IN. Not only will this make you unhappy, but it closes the door for someone else who may really want that trade. Be prepared to serve in any trade on your application for many years. The CF does not have the luxury of being able to transfer you after spending time, money and resources training you for the trade you were hired under.



Taken from: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/103957.0.html

If I don't get an offer for either Artillery or Infantry, I'm enlisting in university either way and applying again the next year. This is your career, for now the CF might seem novel and exciting, everything may seem wonderful, but the sense of novelty wears off, and all that's left is how much you really like your job, along with the true character of your motivations for joining.

If you don't like your job, you will do the CF and other applicants who may really want a trade a disservice. Keep in mind that the money spent on training you comes from the taxpayer's pockets, and it's also a part of serving your country to use it responsibly.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfThePeople (30 Mar 2013)

I totally get that.
All 3 jobs on my list are jobs that I could do. And I would do whatever job they gave me. The army could ask me to shovel you know what…I’d do it…I might not enjoy it but I’d do it.

It’s just a hard thing to swallow because I know I am going to get an offer for either my second or third choice before my first choice… (Just because of selection time for my first trade)

I know people who join on a hot trade with full intentions of re-mustering a few years down the road and that’s crap, I wouldn’t do it. If I take a job… that will be my career.

I am wondering if there are people who took the first offer given and regret not going with the trade they really wanted?…it’s a huge decision…It’s something that I will have to live with for a long time and so I am just trying to get an idea of peoples experiences in choosing their jobs


----------



## Chelomo (30 Mar 2013)

> The army could ask me to shovel you know what…I’d do it…I might not enjoy it but I’d do it.



Trust me, you say that, but you wouldn't. Maybe for a few year, 1-2 terms of service, but you'd get fed up of it. If you can't see yourself doing 10-15 years in those trades, then don't enlist, simple as that. And believe me, 10-15 years is a long bloody time doing a job you don't enjoy. Many persons enlist in the army thinking that they're going to do heroic deeds every day and that they'll like every day of their job.

The CF, like every job, has it's shitty days, and i'm not talking about BMQ here. I've met plenty of people, from the French Foreign Legion to the Canadian Forces that enlisted and then dropped out 1-2 terms afterwards because it wasn't what they thought it was. Good luck with your application nonetheless, but I think it's important that you realize that you need to love your trade as well as the military lifestyle. If you love it, and you wouldn't mind doing it for an extended period of time, then you can always put in requests for occupational transfer, if you're accepted, hurray, if not, you already have a job you like.


----------



## Habs (30 Mar 2013)

I think I am a prime example for this.

I was heart set, 100% on Infantry. I literally was a word away with my clerk from putting in my CT. Decided I wanted to mull it over some more... I am incredibly glad I did. After thinking, thinking and thinking some more, talking with current Infanteers, etc. I realized the realities of the trade and realized I would not enjoy it after all and I would be quite miserable.

Now I am deciding between AESOP and MP... leaning towards MP.

You just have to think. I just wanted to apply ASAP so I could get in the process as fast as possible... but you need to take your time and just think! Watch the forces.ca videos, they really help.

Good luck.


----------



## dimsum (31 Mar 2013)

Habs said:
			
		

> Now I am deciding between AESOP and MP... leaning towards MP.



For what it's worth, I've never heard an AESOP complain about what they do.  Not many trades can say the same.


----------



## JM2345 (1 Apr 2013)

ForTheLoveOfThePeople said:
			
		

> The army could ask me to shovel you know what…I’d do it…I might not enjoy it but I’d do it.
> 
> It’s just a hard thing to swallow because I know I am going to get an offer for either my second or third choice before my first choice… (Just because of selection time for my first trade)
> 
> I know people who join on a hot trade with full intentions of re-mustering a few years down the road and that’s crap, I wouldn’t do it. If I take a job… that will be my career.



Honestly, I can say there are millions of people who would prefer shoveling poop on a daily basis rather than their current job. I know it's just a figure of speech, but sometimes its good to take it literally just to get you thinking. 

Having said that, I would like to ask how much work experience you have in life. Not trying to be rude, but your attitude says to me that it isn't a lot of experience. It is great to be positive, but it is also important to be realistic. You have nothing to prove to any of us, but you are trying really hard to make us believe that you are the hardest and most dedicated worker in the world. There is no reason for that.

As Habs said, at least watch the forces.ca videos for each trade, and then try to research "day to day" activities of those trades. If you don't think you could be at least SOMEWHAT happy in those while also doing a good job, I wouldn't recommend applying for them. If you are genuinely heart set on an entire career in the forces, taking an extra year out of your life to wait for the right trade to open up isn't a bad idea.

You could also try to find a trade in the civilian world that deals with things like the trade you are applying to (if its possible) and speak to people on reserve basis near your city, so you can get a more realistic view of the trade and see what you think about it.


----------



## OYR_Pilot (1 Apr 2013)

ForTheLoveOfThePeople said:
			
		

> do you really turn down the first offer in hopes of being given an offer for the job you want ?



Why would you apply for a trade and turn down an offer once you get the call?

Gather a lot of info on the trades that might interest you (this site is a good starting point), analyze all this and then apply ONLY for the trades you really want. Remember that there is no obligation to put 3 trades on your application, if you would only see yourself in the infantry, leave the two other spots empty!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (1 Apr 2013)

Chelomo said:
			
		

> The CF, like every job, has it's shitty days, and i'm not talking about BMQ here. I've met plenty of people, from the French Foreign Legion to the Canadian Forces that enlisted and then dropped out 1-2 terms afterwards because it wasn't what they thought it was. Good luck with your application nonetheless, but I think it's important that you realize that you need to love your trade as well as the military lifestyle. If you love it, and you wouldn't mind doing it for an extended period of time, then you can always put in requests for occupational transfer, if you're accepted, hurray, if not, you already have a job you like.



You aren't even in the CF yet right?  Maybe you should gear back on the "BTDT talk".   

You won't see me here talking about what life is like on the International Space Station because I saw a few pictures and heard a few things about it...that doesn't get me a BTDT t-shirt.

 :2c:


----------



## Chelomo (1 Apr 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> You aren't even in the CF yet right?  Maybe you should gear back on the "BTDT talk".
> 
> You won't see me here talking about what life is like on the International Space Station because I saw a few pictures and heard a few things about it...that doesn't get me a BTDT t-shirt.
> 
> :2c:



I don't see what's wrong about sharing the knowledge I've gleaned from friends who are in the militaries of several nations. Did I say anything wrong? If I didn't and you're attacking my credentials, that's an ad hominem or an appeal to accomplishment (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Appeal_to_accomplishment) which both are logical fallacies. At no point did I mention I was in the military, but the advice I gave is based on both the aforementioned knowledge and my 11 years of experience on the work market (Of course some people have more experience, but I do know my way around paid labor). 

It's very possible I'm wrong (But I don't think I am), but if that's the case, kindly put forth better advice than I did, otherwise you're just trying to discredit me for no reason at all.


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Apr 2013)

I agree with EITS.

Giving advice to a potential recruit in the recruiting thread when you yourself are not a member of the CF.

That's being silly.

I'm not going to go on blueline.ca and start telling wanna be cops what kind of life to expect when I'm basing my opinion off of what a buddy of mine might have said.

You didn't specifically say you were military however, again this is a military forum AND a recrut thread- your post came across as if you were speaking from personal experience.

Attacking your credentials in a case like this is exactly what someone should do because you do not have any.


----------



## Chelomo (1 Apr 2013)

Just replace "Canadian Forces" with any other job. Is the advice sound? If it is, then no problem, if it's not, then disprove it. That's how logic works. Either way, It wasn't my intent to start a flame war on who is or isn't allowed to give advice, so I'll shut up now.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Apr 2013)

Chelomo said:
			
		

> I don't see what's wrong about sharing the knowledge I've gleaned from friends who are in the militaries of several nations. Did I say anything wrong? If I didn't and you're attacking my credentials, that's an ad hominem or an appeal to accomplishment (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Appeal_to_accomplishment) which both are logical fallacies. At no point did I mention I was in the military, but the advice I gave is based on both the aforementioned knowledge and my 11 years of experience on the work market (Of course some people have more experience, but I do know my way around paid labor).
> 
> It's very possible I'm wrong (But I don't think I am), but if that's the case, kindly put forth better advice than I did, otherwise you're just trying to discredit me for no reason at all.



Did you ever admit to a lot above.  First that you have no military experience.  Second that you have friends with experience in FOREIGN militaries, which in itself provides no credence to what you are claiming about Canadian Armed Forces history, training or any other aspect of the life of a member of the Canadian military.  You have successfully placed both your feet in your mouth.  That being the case, please sit the rest on your butt and cease giving of this type of advice as you have no legs to stand on.

If you want to try and become/remain 'superior' in your attitude, we can deal with that as well.

George
MILNET STAFF


----------



## Eye In The Sky (1 Apr 2013)

Chelomo said:
			
		

> I don't see what's wrong about sharing the knowledge I've gleaned from friends who are in the militaries of several nations. Did I say anything wrong? If I didn't and you're attacking my credentials, that's an ad hominem or an appeal to accomplishment (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Appeal_to_accomplishment) which both are logical fallacies. At no point did I mention I was in the military, but the advice I gave is based on both the aforementioned knowledge and my 11 years of experience on the work market (Of course some people have more experience, but I do know my way around paid labor).
> 
> It's very possible I'm wrong (But I don't think I am), but if that's the case, kindly put forth better advice than I did, otherwise you're just trying to discredit me for no reason at all.



 : See attached picture.  

FWIW, my post wasn't a personal attack that requires taking a Midol or something.  Fack.


----------



## SentryMAn (1 Apr 2013)

From another great site on the interwebz....
That escalated quickly....


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Apr 2013)

Chelomo said:
			
		

> Just replace "Canadian Forces" with any other job. Is the advice sound? If it is, then no problem, if it's not, then disprove it. That's how logic works. Either way, It wasn't my intent to start a flame war on who is or isn't allowed to give advice, so I'll shut up now.



It may very well be sound advice and good on you for taking the time to try and help someone (more people need to do that) but consider that posters may come here specifically to get feedback from serving or past military members and not well intentioned  civilians. It's hard to be held accountable for advice when it's from a 3rd or 4th party.


----------

